# Weird, futuristic and the awesome aquarium tanks



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Here is a link I came across and thought I'd share...
http://treatfish.blogspot.com/2011/02/creativeawesome-and-weird-aquarium-fish.html


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

I want to work in that office!


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

some of those are cool like said above about the office, but some of those are fake two, but awsome concepts, i actully know a guy that turns old tvs and computers into tanks, think i will have to try and get his number again and next im in that part of the country ill have to pick one up for a cool betta tank or a ram.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, some of those are quite fake, but a few of them that seem obviously fake are actually very real. ( although that's not necessarily a good thing )

Still, they're all pretty cool. I would LOVE a desk aquarium like one of those.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd say half are photoshoped... They're cool though!


----------

